

Nintendo launches 5000 WiFi hotspots for your 3DS - mjurek
http://www.tekgoblin.com/2011/08/10/nintendo-launches-5000-wifi-hotspots-for-your-3ds/

======
seagaia
Are sales higher in the UK or something? If not, I'm not sure why they would
only launch them in the UK.

